

The strange, twisted story behind the peach vagina startup - minimaxir
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/founders-fighting-sweet-peach/

======
ChrisGranger
Heinz forwarding that woman's personal information unsolicited to a third
party without her consent is awfully flaky...

